# Boban licenziato da Elliott. Si attende solo il comunicato.



## admin (2 Marzo 2020)

Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.

*Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.



Voglio vedere quando licenziano chi ha portato leao e chi non trova uno sponsor.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.



Gazidis non sarà mai mandato via... è amicone di Singer tra l'altro...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2020)

epilogo gia scritto, Gazidis onnipotente.Vediamo come si comporta Paolo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Marzo 2020)

Che società di pagliacci...

Pieno supporto a Boban...

Gazzosa vattene!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> epilogo gia scritto, Gazidis onnipotente.Vediamo come si comporta Paolo



A sto punto lascerà..ma giustamente chiederà una buonuscita o aspetterà di essere a sua volta silurato..

Considerando che non ha bisogno di soldi potrebbe benissimo dare le dimissioni subito ma forse potrebbe avere un contratto che lo blinda...

Vediamo...per fortuna coi punti siamo salvi va...


----------



## Prealpi (2 Marzo 2020)

Sono esterrefatto, mai visto qualcosa di simile nemmeno ai tempi dell'Inda di Moratti


----------



## clayman (2 Marzo 2020)

Totale supporto a Zorro ! Il Milan purtroppo sta lentamente morendo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sono esterrefatto, mai visto qualcosa di simile nemmeno ai tempi dell'Inda di Moratti



Non ci può nemmeno essere confronto. Il confronto deve esserci con l’Inter di Thohir, che era in una situazione simile alla nostra, tra bilancio rosso sangue, proprietà speculatrice, rosa di scarponi ecc ecc.

Sennonché lo strozzino sta riuscendo a far figurare come un club da sogno, in confronto, perfino quella Inter (che è stata molto peggiore di qualsiasi Inter morattiana). L’ho già detto, anche con Thohir l’Inter aveva la forza di prendere Mancini. L’Inter non vince nulla dal 2011, ma debole e piccola come siamo noi ora non lo è mai stata, nemmeno con l’indonesiano.

È incredibile.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Marzo 2020)

Comunque piuttosto che dar soldi a questi schifosi, eviterò di mettere piede a S. Siro per parecchio tempo...


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2020)

Vergogna


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.


Adesso finalmente potranno varare il famigerato "Brogetto Atalanta" tanto caro a Gazidis.


----------



## clayman (2 Marzo 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Adesso finalmente potranno varare il famigerato "Brogetto Atalanta" tanto caro a Gazidis.



Almeno prendessero Gasp e Bansgbo. Con la loro pozione magica avremmo qualche speranza di tornare in CL


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.



Sono dei maledetti


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2020)

*Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico. *


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico. *



Sono arrivato al punto di dare ragione a raiola.
Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2020)

quando è arrivato Boban ervamo quasi tutti contenti perché tutti ci aspettavamo soprattutto questo: che avrebbe avuto la schiena dritta (ma per davvero però) non si sarebbe prestato a giochini sulla pelle del milan e non avrebbe accettato mediocrità e prese in giro

ecco...ora possiamo dire che tutte le aspettative su Zorro erano giuste...e che ALMENO lui non ci ha tradito ma ha dimostrato di essere quello che pensavamo/speravamo

grazie Zvone!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato al punto di dare ragione a raiola.
> Non aggiungo altro.



Se Raiola fosse il presidente del Milan, saremmo in mani migliori. E pure io non aggiungo altro.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico. *



ecco su Paolo invece mi dispiace ma al momento mi sento un po' più tiepido


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico. *



Magari c'è sotto anche la questione arbitraggi, forse Boban e Maldini volevano una presa di posizione a cui Gazidis si è opposto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

comunque parliamo di uno che ha rilasciato un intervista non autorizzata sp*ttanando problemi interni alla società che ti paga.
il licenziamento è il minimo in qualsiasi azienda eh.

Non è che abbia fatto una figura granchè elegante boban perchè vabbè il milan, ma lo ha fatto anche per interessi suoi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

.
[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] NON devi usare il grassetto. Quante volte dobbiamo ripeterlo?


----------



## luigi61 (2 Marzo 2020)

Mahhhhh, non capisco di cosa vi sorprendete? Boban è STIPENDIATO da Idiott fino a prova contraria, ed è uscito fuori con dichiarazioni che minano/ledono la proprietà, di conseguenza il licenziamento e più che logico e naturale! Voi che fareste se un vostro SOTTOPOSTO vi mandasse tranquillamente a fare in c.?? Vi comportereste tale e quale a Idiott, ne più ne meno; il punto è un'altro......Boban prima di firmare ha chiarito le vere prospettive con la proprietà? Maldini lo ha fatto? Da subito scrissi che chi firma e lavora per Idiott è ovviamente corresponsabile! Rimane immuutata/aumentata la mia stima nei suoi confronti perché ha evidenziato di aver commesso un'errore oppure hanno tradito la sua fiducia, ma per noi CAMBIA 0; sono e sarò sempre dalla parte di chi ha la schiena DRITTA ,Boban ha fatto paro paro ciò che ha fatto Leo pochi mesi fa , le motivazioni cari amici sono le stesse


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire anche altro: ad esempio che Zorro e Paolo sono stati _*evidentemente*_ ingannati.
> 
> Ricordiamo le affermazioni di Zorro



si, povere vittime.
Giampaolo l'ha scelto l'uomo nero Gazzidis infatti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

Comunque praticamente tutti i milanisti contro Gazidis e Rangnick
forse è la volta buona che torniamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> si, povere vittime.
> Giampaolo l'ha scelto l'uomo nero Gazzidis infatti.



Forrest Giamp è stata una scelta errata, ma con quel budget da *pezzenti* che aveva stanziato il sionista o si prendeva lui oppure Dj Francesco, De Zerbi e quella roba lì, eh. Renditi conto che Sweet Gaz O’ Mine aveva imposto un tetto salariale di 2,5 milioni (!!!) con pochissime eccezioni tipo Rebic ed eccezioni che comunque si discostavano poco da quel tetto. Dimmi tu come fai a prendere un allenatore decente in queste condizioni.

E prima che mi si dica che chiunque farebbe così nelle nostre condizioni ripeto un dato essenziale: l’Inter di Thohir quando aveva un bilancio come il nostro attuale (dopo i tagli di Gennaio dovremmo arrivare a Giugno con un -90, l’Inda a fine 2014 era a -70) prendeva uno come Roberto Mancini, e doveva ancora ricevere l’SA (lo riceverà a Maggio 2015) noi dobbiamo andare in giro solo con gente da Sampdoria e Fiorentina, e se proviamo a prendere anche solo un allenatore da quarto posto (parlo di allenatori da 4 milioni netti l’anno, non sto parlando di top allenatori) facciamo la figura dell’adolescente butterato dall’acne che ci prova con Miss Liceo.

Ripeto, in confronto a noi anche l’Inter di Thohir (infinitamente peggiore di qualunque Inter morattiana, l’Inter di Thohir è riconosciuta unanimemente come l’Inter più piccola, povera e debole almeno dal dopoguerra in poi) era un colosso.



ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Comunque praticamente tutti i milanisti contro Gazidis e Rangnick
> forse è la volta buona che torniamo



Eh si...

Infatti tutti i milanisti erano contro Forrest Giamp che è stato ripudiato fin da subito. Si è visto quanto “il popolo bue” avesse torto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando è arrivato Boban ervamo quasi tutti contenti perché tutti ci aspettavamo soprattutto questo: che avrebbe avuto la schiena dritta (ma per davvero però) non si sarebbe prestato a giochini sulla pelle del milan e non avrebbe accettato mediocrità e prese in giro
> 
> ecco...ora possiamo dire che tutte le aspettative su Zorro erano giuste...e che ALMENO lui non ci ha tradito ma ha dimostrato di essere quello che pensavamo/speravamo
> 
> grazie Zvone!



straquoto.
ero stupito e deluso (umanamente) che avesse accettato, ma andandosene così recupera tutti i punti ed ai miei occhi passa anche leonardo che comunque ho sempre stimato ma invece di sfanculare a febbraio ha sfanculato a giugno.

maldini deludentissimo se non si dimette è davvero uno schifo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> si, povere vittime.
> Giampaolo l'ha scelto l'uomo nero Gazzidis infatti.



Quindi ad ogni scelta errata si cambia dirigenza? Non esiste nessun'altra squadra al mondo che cambia dirigenza ogni anno. Siamo diventati una squadra di pagliacci.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



*Quotate le news*


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forrest Giamp è stata una scelta errata, ma con quel budget da *pezzenti* che aveva stanziato il sionista o si prendeva lui oppure Dj Francesco, De Zerbi e quella roba lì, eh. Renditi conto che Sweet Gaz O’ Mine aveva imposto un tetto salariale di 2,5 milioni (!!!) con pochissime eccezioni tipo Rebic ed eccezioni che comunque si discostavano poco da quel tetto. Dimmi tu come fai a prendere un allenatore decente in queste condizioni.
> 
> E prima che mi si dica che chiunque farebbe così ripeto un dato essenziale: l’Inter di Thohir quando aveva un bilancio come il nostro attuale (dopo i tagli di Gennaio dovremmo arrivare a Giugno con un -90, l’Inda a fine 2014 era a -70) prendeva uno come Roberto Mancini, noi dobbiamo andare in giro solo con gente da Sampdoria e Fiorentina, e se proviamo a prendere anche solo un allenatore da quarto posto facciamo la figura dell’adolescente butterato dall’acne che ci prova con Miss Liceo.
> 
> ...



Giampaolo è stata una scelta pensata tant'è che ci sono state interviste racapriccianti in cui veniva paragonato a Sacchi e obrobri simili.
salvo sfancularlo dopo aver perso 3 mesi e voler andare a prendere spalletti.


----------



## robs91 (2 Marzo 2020)

Siamo un circo.Mai visto un ribaltone simile a stagione in corso.


----------



## Butcher (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Che circo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è stata una scelta pensata tant'è che ci sono state interviste racapriccianti in cui veniva paragonato a Sacchi e obrobri simili.
> salvo sfancularlo dopo aver perso 3 mesi e voler andare a prendere spalletti.



Forrest Giamp è stata una scelta pensata obbligata dal budget pezzente che avevamo a disposizione, tra i tanti mediocri che si potevano prendere hanno scelto lui, ma fidati che se avessero potuto mettere sotto contratto anche solo uno da 4/4,5 milioni non sarebbero mai andati dal disadattato.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi ad ogni scelta errata si cambia dirigenza? Non esiste nessun'altra squadra al mondo che cambia dirigenza ogni anno. Siamo diventati una squadra di pagliacci.



assolutamente no.
ma tutta questa massa contro gazidis manco mangiasse i bambini o frustasse i neri nelle piantagioni in sudamerica la trovo un pò ridicola.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forrest Giamp è stata una scelta pensata obbligata dal budget pezzente che avevamo a disposizione, tra i tanti mediocri che si potevano prendere hanno scelto lui, ma fidati che se avessero potuto mettere sotto contratto anche solo uno da 4/4,5 milioni non sarebbero mai andati dal disadattato.



Obbligata dal budget e dalla tempistica.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



C'è ancora qualcuno che abbia voglia di sostenere, o meglio sopportare questo circo? Anche dopo che è stato reso palese che a questi della parte sportiva non frega assolutamente nulla?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Obbligata dal budget e dalla tempistica.



Già.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2020)

comunque lo sapevo che avrebbero trovato un modo per fallire la EL di proposito.
taaaaak

c'è da aggiungere, per l'onor delvero, che boban ha sfanculato dopo che praticamente è stato sostituito da ragnarok...
sportivamente a me boban-paolo non mi sono piaciuti gran che. han fatto solo del gran casotto. probabilmente questo ragnarok è anche più bravo... ma lasciare unmilan squattrinato inmano a degli sconosciuti che non sparano 1 parola in italiano è sinonimo difallimento assicurato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sto punto lascerà..ma giustamente chiederà una buonuscita o aspetterà di essere a sua volta silurato..
> 
> Considerando che non ha bisogno di soldi potrebbe benissimo dare le dimissioni subito ma forse potrebbe avere un contratto che lo blinda...
> 
> Vediamo...per fortuna coi punti siamo salvi va...



ahahahahah il tuo avatar è sontuoso


----------



## Maximo (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Sicuramemte Boban sapeva prima dell'intervista che se ne sarebbe andato, mi sembra evidente. Quando lavori in una società che ha una visione delle cose totalmente opposta alla tua, c'è solo una cosa da fare.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forrest Giamp è stata una scelta pensata obbligata dal budget pezzente che avevamo a disposizione, tra i tanti mediocri che si potevano prendere hanno scelto lui, ma fidati che se avessero potuto mettere sotto contratto anche solo uno da 4/4,5 milioni non sarebbero mai andati dal disadattato.



Ma anche questa è una scemenza che vi ripetete tra di voi.
I vari Piatek, Paquetà, Leao, Bennacer, Theo Hernandez sono arrivati gratis o sono stati pagati?
quindi il budget da pezzenti dove sarebbe?
Certo che se vi illudete di poter spendere 100mln sul mercato chi ha problemi non sono io.
I soldi sono stati messi, ma sono stati spesi in gran parte male.
E' ora di guardare un po la realtà anche.


----------



## vannu994 (2 Marzo 2020)

#iostoconzvone. Non mi rivedono allo stadio, da me non riprendono un euro... Società di pagliacci, per citare Feltri "andatevene a fare in ..."


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## mil77 (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



L'unico che poteva cambiare le sorti del Milan...


----------



## 6milan (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Maldini a questo punto dovrebbe solo che dimettersi e salvare la faccia, visto che tra l'altro boban lha scelto lui


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2020)

io con questa pagliacciata ho chiuso da ottobre. Si era capito l'andazzo, ognuno tirava per la sua. Ovviamente l'area tecnica doveva essere di Maldini e Boban e il marketing di Gazidis... stavano pure costruendo una buona squadra Zvone e Paolo, adesso mi aspetto la cessione di quei pochi giocatori validi per fare plusvalenza e continuare con Calhanoglu Kessie Bonaventura e Musacchio...
Ho avuto la forza di staccare da questo teatrino.


----------



## 1972 (2 Marzo 2020)

con gli ex giocatori riqualificati come figurine, allenatori e dirigenti non abbiamo vinto una mazza. baresi, tassotti, brocchi, inzaghi, gattuso,boban e maldini tanto per citarne alcuni. siamo saliti sul tetto del mondo con un presidente filo interista ed un dirigente gobbo! ci sono dirigenti che con un budget pari a du spicci hanno giocato o giocheranno la cempions ( lazio, atalanta, roma). vi ricordo che ad ottobre il nostro campionato era gia' bello che terminato e mi tocca leggere di gente che frigna per la cacciata di questi dilettanti allo sbaraglio......


----------



## Manue (2 Marzo 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> con gli ex giocatori riqualificati come figurine, allenatori e dirigenti non abbiamo vinto una mazza. baresi, tassotti, brocchi, inzaghi, gattuso,boban e maldini tanto per citarne alcuni. siamo saliti sul tetto del mondo con un presidente filo interista ed un dirigente gobbo! ci sono dirigenti che con un budget pari a du spicci hanno giocato o giocheranno la cempions ( lazio, atalanta, roma). vi ricordo che ad ottobre il nostro campionato era gia' bello che terminato e mi tocca leggere di gente che frigna per la cacciata di questi dilettanti allo sbaraglio......




Ancelotti, 
credo non serva aggiungere altro.


Sul tema dirigenti champions ecc ecc, 
informati sui piazzamenti in campionato della Lazio alle prime campagne acquisti di Tare, 
e sugli inizi dell’Atalanta ai primi tempi con Gasp...
buona lettura e buona continuazione. Ne riparleremo quando vorrai ma spero che sarai più informato. 

Ciao


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Mi spiace per Boban, sono dalla sua parte. Il confronto fra le parti ci stava, ma l'ingerenza tecnica da parte di Gazidis e i suoi assolutamente no, e credo che se Zorro ha parlato in certi termini alla Gazzetta è perché aveva capito da tempo che la situazione era irrecuperabile e non ci sarebbe mai davvero stata autonomia per lui e Paolo, a cominciare proprio dalla scelta del prossimo allenatore. 

Spererei che Maldini restasse, ma credo proprio che seguirà il suo amico, per gli stessi motivi che hanno portato il croato a sbottare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2020)

Diciamo che se Gazidis facesse la fine di Cristo niente da dire


----------



## uolfetto (2 Marzo 2020)

che circo che siamo diventati. queste robe a stagione in corso. ringraziamo che a gennaio è arrivato ibra e siamo già praticamente salvi altrimenti questa stagione era molto pericolosa e poteva andare a finire male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2020)

Mi pare chiaro che Ibra non rinnova se vanno via Boban e Maldini


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Sempre più verso il baratro


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pare chiaro che Ibra non rinnova se vanno via Boban e Maldini



Ovvio, l'anno prossimo avremo la squadra under 21.


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2020)

Vendete tutto e poi torneranno.

Questi stanno tutti male


----------



## Molenko (2 Marzo 2020)

Per Zvone mi dispiace, mi dà l’idea di uno che avrebbe dato molto per la nostra causa. Peccato davvero.


----------



## 1972 (2 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ancelotti,
> credo non serva aggiungere altro.
> 
> 
> ...


 la storia di ancelotti e' di 2000 anni fa . nel presente sono anni che ad ottobre/novembre i nostri campionati sono gia' belli che terminati. ho disdetto tutti i contratti alle pay per questo motivo! buona lettura a te


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



A questo punto spero che si dimettano anche Paolo e Massara.
Quel maledetto di Cazzidis deve rimanere solo.


----------



## Giangy (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Degrado! Come detto in precedenza, ho già disdetto Sky, e non ho alcuna intenzione di riattivarlo. Se continuerà così, lo staccherò del tutto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2020)

non voglio crederci


----------



## 1972 (2 Marzo 2020)

da leggere dopo aver assunto dosi massicce di malox. ebbene, per quelli che frignano: tassotti-seedorf-inzaghi--brocchi -gattuso. dal 2014 in poi- co sta gente- solo figure di mm.


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gazidis non sarà mai mandato via... è amicone di Singer tra l'altro...



Gazidis ha anche una % di incasso nella prossima vendita del Milan mi pare, me lo confermi? E' il CEO, l'occhio di Elliot, prende ordini direttamente dalla proprietà. Diciamo che è il Presidente reale del Milan (non Scaroni). Se ho capito bene, mi correggi nel caso? E' come il capo delle aziende che Elliot ha, mette sempre un fidato al comando della società di cui è controllante. Gazidis è quindi "Elliot".


----------



## Heaven (2 Marzo 2020)

Basta non ne posso più. Spero che tutti chiedano la cessione, vergognosi


----------



## R41D3N (2 Marzo 2020)

Situazione tragicomica che mette una pietra tombale su ogni residua speranza di rinascita sportiva del club. Mi auguro una presa di posizione forte della curva sin da subito con durissima contestazione verso questa pseudo-proprietà di pagliacci e verso quell'ignobile incapace di cazzidis!!


----------



## Milanlove (2 Marzo 2020)

In ottica Milan, la cosa più triste, secondo me, è stato Boban che prima di essere licenziato ha sparato pubblicamente a zero sul Milan ancora da tesserato. Così come le varie interviste contro giampaolo dei vari paquetà, piatek e compagnia quando Giampaolo era ancora l'allenatore del Milan.
Questo fa capire che da noi c'è solo casino. Casino e casino. 
Ognuno fa quello che vuole, ognuno dice quello che vuole. Non c'è rispetto fuori dal Milan e addirittura non c'è rispetto neanche al suo interno. 
Il club non esiste più, il Milan è solo un campo di battaglia dove giocatori e dirigenti si fanno la guerra tramite le interviste sui giornali.

Veramente, è una situazione disastrosa. Io non so se esiste un altro club messo così male al mondo.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gazidis ha anche una % di incasso nella prossima vendita del Milan mi pare, me lo confermi? E' il CEO, l'occhio di Elliot, prende ordini direttamente dalla proprietà. Diciamo che è il Presidente reale del Milan (non Scaroni). Se ho capito bene, mi correggi nel caso? E' come il capo delle aziende che Elliot ha, mette sempre un fidato al comando della società di cui è controllante. Gazidis è quindi "Elliot".



ma questo ormai è ovvio. chi comanda in maniera assoluta al milan è gazidis. la proprietà (che di calcio capisce nulla) ha scelto lui. non penso che lo cambino dopo poco tempo. lui ha il potere di fare o disfare a suo piacimento. poi è ovvio che a un certo punto potranno mandare via anche lui. scaroni invece è l'uomo del "mistero" diciamo. c'era coi cinesi e c'è anche adesso, sappiamo tutti a chi è legato.


----------



## Manue (2 Marzo 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> la storia di ancelotti e' di 2000 anni fa . nel presente sono anni che ad ottobre/novembre i nostri campionati sono gia' belli che terminati. ho disdetto tutti i contratti alle pay per questo motivo! buona lettura a te



Certo, 
dici che con le ex figurine non abbiamo vinto una mazza,
citi Baresi e Tassotti... però Ancelotti era 2000 anni fa...
c’è qualcosa che non va nel ragionamento, ma va bene così dai... 

Tanti saluti


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Marzo 2020)

Dispiace per Zorro, che era il mio idolo quando giocava in quel modo unico e indimenticabile, dispiace per l'uomo, milanista vero...

Però... va anche detto che la situazione attuale è insostenibile. Abbiamo una squadra con risultati mediocri, che non riesce a competere nemmeno sul livello dell'Atalanta, contro la quale abbiamo preso 5 pere e, siamo onesti, oggi giochiamo senza nessuna speranza di vincere.
D'altro canto i risultati economici sono pure peggiori, anzi tragici, con un rosso di bilancio da record, di gran lunga il peggiore del mondo e tra i peggiori dell'intera storia dello sport.

Dunque, questa è la situazione: risultati sportivi mediocri a fronte di costi esorbitanti.

Mantenere la linea attuale, proseguire il progetto per come è stato impostato finora, non è possibile. E' razionalmente insostenibile.

Capisco Boban che difende il suo operato, che io ho anche difeso tante volte, ma un cambiamento drastico, una rivoluzione che cambi il Milan alle radici, è improrogabile.

Non possiamo proseguire in questo modo per motivi finanziari e per il regolamento Uefa. C'è poco da fare. Quindi il povero Boban non può dire che le cose stanno migliorando, che di recente ci sono dei progressi, lo fa per difendere le proprie idee e va rispettato, ma ormai è chiaro a tutti che non potremo "aggiungere" alla squadra attuale, non potremo "proseguire" il lavoro fatto quest'anno... dovremo invece tagliare drasticamente i costi, ridurre il monte ingaggi, ovvero vendere tutti quelli che hanno costi alti in rosa. Non si scappa. Bisogna crescere, svegliarsi, capire come stanno le cose.

Va riprogettato un Milan dalle fondamenta, lasciandosi alle spalle il peso del passato, costruita una rosa sostenibile, con margini di crescita, pensata con logica e coerenza, una squadra che giochi con un'identità chiara e riconoscibile in tutto il mondo, un settore giovanile d'eccellenza che competa per vincere come la prima squadra. Serviranno coraggio, coerenza, serietà, continuità, professionalità, pazienza...

Il compito è difficilissimo. Non so se Gazidis Elliott e le persone che sceglieranno siano quelle giuste. Non lo so. Lo vedremo. Ma se una rivoluzione va fatta va fatta ora, non si può più rimandare. Va costruito il Milan del 2020, uccidendo quello del passato. Oppure seguiremo la strada del Torino, e ci troveremo tra qualche anno a celebrare i goal di Sheva come loro celebrano quelli di Pulici Graziani. Per me queste due sono le opzioni.


----------



## 1972 (2 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Certo,
> dici che con le ex figurine non abbiamo vinto una mazza,
> citi Baresi e Tassotti... però Ancelotti era 2000 anni fa...
> c’è qualcosa che non va nel ragionamento, ma va bene così dai...
> ...



nel calcio contano i numeri e non parteggio per nessuno per partito preso. sono quasi dieci anni che non giochiamo una partita di cempions e negli ultimi siamo arrivati al 5 posto come miglior piazzamento ( sono andato a memoria). con boban e maldini oggi il milan si ritrova a circa 30 punti dalla lazio! te lo ripeto, 30 punti dai formellesi. detto questo da cacciare tutti!!!!


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Marzo 2020)

Boban uno di noi! Ci ha solo detto la verità non accettando che il pelato ci pigliasse in giro con la storiella del: va tutto bene, ci vogliamo bene.
Zorro e Paolo avevano per me finalmente dopo anni tirato su una squadta con un senso. Mi spiace tantissimo dover assistere all'ennesimo cambio. Spero che la curva si faccia sentire (appena ci faranno giocare a porte aperte...).


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2020)

Ma quel coniglio di Maldini ha preso posizione oppure ha paura di perdere la poltrona?


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dispiace per Zorro, che era il mio idolo quando giocava in quel modo unico e indimenticabile, dispiace per l'uomo, milanista vero...
> 
> Però... va anche detto che la situazione attuale è insostenibile. Abbiamo una squadra con risultati mediocri, che non riesce a competere nemmeno sul livello dell'Atalanta, contro la quale abbiamo preso 5 pere e, siamo onesti, oggi giochiamo senza nessuna speranza di vincere.
> D'altro canto i risultati economici sono pure peggiori, anzi tragici, con un rosso di bilancio da record, di gran lunga il peggiore del mondo e tra i peggiori dell'intera storia dello sport.
> ...



Nel tuo ragionamento non ci sono vie di mezzo ma a me pare che ogni anno si gettò il bambino con l' acqua sporca Gary. L' anno scorso per non ascoltare Gattuso abbiamo fatto il patatrac mentre ora ci andiamo a scegliere un rivoluzionario che mai ha allenato a grandi livelli, in una piazza esausta dai continui cambi e con un famoso progetto giovani che sappiamo a Milan non puo' riuscire perché noi non siamo il Borussia Dortmund. 
A mio modo di vedere si poteva tagliare il costo della rosa senza dovere nuovamente rifondare da capo tutto o quanto meno prendendo dirigenti italiani e invece noi ci mettiamo capo e piedi nelle mani di un visionario scelto da un AD dipinto da fenomeno che finora non si è dimostrato all' altezza.
Altro anno 0 e altra corsa. Finirà mai?


----------



## Goro (2 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dispiace per Zorro, che era il mio idolo quando giocava in quel modo unico e indimenticabile, dispiace per l'uomo, milanista vero...
> 
> Però... va anche detto che la situazione attuale è insostenibile. Abbiamo una squadra con risultati mediocri, che non riesce a competere nemmeno sul livello dell'Atalanta, contro la quale abbiamo preso 5 pere e, siamo onesti, oggi giochiamo senza nessuna speranza di vincere.
> D'altro canto i risultati economici sono pure peggiori, anzi tragici, con un rosso di bilancio da record, di gran lunga il peggiore del mondo e tra i peggiori dell'intera storia dello sport.
> ...



Tutto molto bello, peccato che l'ultimo bilancio ci ha regalato un passivo ancora più spaventoso del solito, e le operazioni losche come con Leao non fanno pensare affatto bene sui prossimi


----------



## Manue (2 Marzo 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> nel calcio contano i numeri e non parteggio per nessuno per partito preso. sono quasi dieci anni che non giochiamo una partita di cempions e negli ultimi siamo arrivati al 5 posto come miglior piazzamento ( sono andato a memoria). con boban e maldini oggi il milan si ritrova a circa 30 punti dalla lazio! te lo ripeto, 30 punti dai formellesi. detto questo da cacciare tutti!!!!



Concordo, anche certi tifosi...


----------



## Aron (2 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quel coniglio di Maldini ha preso posizione oppure ha paura di perdere la poltrona?



Andrà via anche lui. Se non ora, a fine stagione.


----------



## luigi61 (2 Marzo 2020)

Allora... poche ciance...Boban, persona intelligentissima si è AUTOLICENZIATO; lo sapeva benissimo facendo quelle dichiarazioni che Idiott lo avrebbe (giustamente) cacciato; detto questo stima totale per lui e quelli come lui SEMPRE a schiena dritta ; il dramma non è il licenziamento di Boban il dramma è il Milan nella sua interezza , proprietà dirigenza , squadra RIDICOLA/IGNOBILE/INDEGNA a immagine e somiglianza dei padroni, quindi Boban facendosi licenziare prende le distanze da questa mer..da totale, si erge a profilo superiore che non vuole mescolarsi alla probabile imminente distruzione implosione del fu AC MILAN
PS rimane il mistero sul destino di Maldini, deve tutelare il figlio??


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Marzo 2020)

Ragnick lo accetto come DS ma per favore voglio un allenatore VERO.
Ma siamo sempre noi a cercare il tragettatore.
Tra un po prendiamo giocatori che fanno anche il DS e il ballboy


----------



## wildfrank (2 Marzo 2020)

Se agli anglofoni che guidano il Milan prende solo 1/10 dei colpi che gli mandiamo, abbiamo risolto tutti i nostri problemi.


----------



## JoKeR (2 Marzo 2020)

grande zorro, alla fine ha fatto quello che tutti noi ci aspettavamo... ha provato a risollevarci, commettendo anche pesanti errori, ma ha difeso i colori dicendo la verità. e per questo verrà silurato. come Seedorf prima di lui anni fa.
come dice l'admin solo chi ha il prosciutto sugli occhi non capisce il disegno superiore di Silvio.

grande zorro, sei stato coerente.. almeno tu!!


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quel coniglio di Maldini ha preso posizione oppure ha paura di perdere la poltrona?



Aahahha Paolo è veramente il top, è tornato al Milan senza avere ruolo, prima lo stage dietro Leo, poi, da fenomeno, ha cannato totalmente l'allenatore e poi, non sentendosi per nulla competente abbastanza, ha chiamato Boban per avere il culetto sempre ben parato (del resto dopo 10 anni fuori dal calcio mica puoi tornare mentre stanno visibilmente smantellando il tuo Milan e il club è finalmente in mano ad una proprietà SERIA di strozzjny.)
No no no ma che vado a pensare forse erano i cinesi... questo era il progetto serio no forse i prossimi, boh, il calcio è troppo indietro per un Maldini fuori da esso per 10 anni, lui troppo forte anche per fare il dirigente, il calcio è semplice, devi arrivare quarto, essere sempre tranquillo e fare cose a caso godendoti le luci della ribalta che quel ruolo ha, da sempre. Quello è il calcio secondo il Condor.. ma un condor in pensione, sazio, con pancia piena e labbra unte, ed ora che se ne va Boban che succede? Il Milan sta subendo un ridimensionamento continuo che doveva passare in qualche modo da facce note, calde, sincere, come potevano essere questi due, Paolo e Zvone, non a caso il piano per i primi anni è stato quello, Elliott "prende" il Milan, mette Paolo come secondo, poi Paolo rimane e arriva Boban, cos'è Natale? no è il tifoso scemo, ora che le facce buone sono finite si cambia registro, Paolo rimarrà? può essere, del resto ha dimostrato di capirci 0 ma se verrà cacciato col calcio ha chiuso, se rimane vorrà dire solo una cosa, è un agnellino, gli piace stare lì, anche senza competere, l'opzione 3 qui non esiste.
Sinceramente mi sta fregando poco, è come seguire i Knicks in Nba, non competi sapendo di non voler competere, tutto quello che viene fatto ha un solo scopo, non competere, partecipare, fare i signori, fare i FINTI professionisti, fare cose, sfare cose, insomma, mi frega sempre meno ormai, possono metterci pure la maga Magò cambia 0, forse aveva ragione chi pensava che il Milan sarebbe finito in un buco nero dopo il Berlusca e questo buco nero poteva aprirsi o diventare sempre più nero solamente se fossimo finiti in mano ad un fondo speculativo, in sostanza la morte del club, come vendere una macelleria ad un vegano attivista straconvinto.
Schifo, solo schifo.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Sono dalla parte di Boban.Non se ne può più di questo scempio,è un'agonia lenta e dolorosissima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ragnick lo accetto come DS ma per favore voglio un allenatore VERO.
> Ma siamo sempre noi a cercare il tragettatore.
> Tra un po prendiamo giocatori che fanno anche il DS e il ballboy



Solo Gasperini gioca in Italia un calcio vicino alle concezioni di Ragngick. Se non é Ragngick sará uno della nuova nidiata di tecnici tedeschi


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Marzo 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nel tuo ragionamento non ci sono vie di mezzo ma a me pare che ogni anno si gettò il bambino con l' acqua sporca Gary. L' anno scorso per non ascoltare Gattuso abbiamo fatto il patatrac mentre ora ci andiamo a scegliere un rivoluzionario che mai ha allenato a grandi livelli, in una piazza esausta dai continui cambi e con un famoso progetto giovani che sappiamo a Milan non puo' riuscire perché noi non siamo il Borussia Dortmund.
> A mio modo di vedere si poteva tagliare il costo della rosa senza dovere nuovamente rifondare da capo tutto o quanto meno prendendo dirigenti italiani e invece noi ci mettiamo capo e piedi nelle mani di un visionario scelto da un AD dipinto da fenomeno che finora non si è dimostrato all' altezza.
> Altro anno 0 e altra corsa. Finirà mai?



Il problema è cosa sono il bambino e l'acqua sporca nel nostro caso... abbiamo una rosa che purtroppo sta ampiamente dimostrando che non riesce a giocare per il quarto posto... e in più abbiamo un bilancio disastroso che la Uefa non tollererà più.

Dunque, non c'è molto da salvare. Intendo dire che non possiamo costruire A PARTIRE dalla rosa attuale, perchè ci dovranno essere numerose cessioni e gli acquisti dovranno costare meno.

Dal mio punto di vista, ci sono i presupposti per rifondare una volta per tutte, cercando di smaltire le scorie (alias i bidoni) accumulati nelle ultime stagioni. Anzi, ti dirò di più, guardando ai conti razionalmente c'è la NECESSITA' di rifondare, che è ancora diverso.

Sugli uomini ho molti dubbi pure io. Su Elliott, su Gazidis soprattutto... Rangnick è un numero uno del calcio mondiale, una prima scelta, ma porta pure lui molti dubbi. Però, ti chiedo, se tu avessi in mente di rifondare da zero una società nuova, che sia in linea coi parametri del FPF, moderna, ben organizzata, con un ottimo scouting e un ottimo settore giovanile, un'identità moderna e precisa, a chi ti affideresti?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Marzo 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovvio, l'anno prossimo avremo la squadra under 21.



Ragnarok allo Schalke giocava con Raul punta comunque.


----------



## mark (2 Marzo 2020)

Rispetto più totale per Boban e schifo per tutti gli altri, io chiudo con questi pagliacci


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema è cosa sono il bambino e l'acqua sporca nel nostro caso... abbiamo una rosa che purtroppo sta ampiamente dimostrando che non riesce a giocare per il quarto posto... e in più abbiamo un bilancio disastroso che la Uefa non tollererà più.
> 
> Dunque, non c'è molto da salvare. Intendo dire che non possiamo costruire A PARTIRE dalla rosa attuale, perchè ci dovranno essere numerose cessioni e gli acquisti dovranno costare meno.
> 
> ...



Ma io non capisco questa necessità di rivoluzione.

Non capisco questa necessità di avere modelli da altre realtà.

Abbiamo sempre avuto un nostro modello, funzionante e vincente. C'è solo bisogno di tranquillità e gente a posto. I bidoni li stiamo dando via, piano piano. Qualche acquisto c'è stato, e le cose a me sembravano un po' migliorate. Neanche siamo ripartiti ed è già l'ora di disfare tutto. Perché Elliott non ha disfatto tutto quando è subentrata? Ci sono voluti Leonardo, Gattuso, Maldini e Boban per accorgersene? Ma che coincidenza, nemmeno uno buono, nemmeno passabile. Gazidis titolare fisso però.

I parametri del FFP miglioreranno se facciamo una rivoluzione? A me sembra perfettamente l'opposto. Idee diverse, giocatori non adatti, ulteriori acquisti, metodi differenti, altri managers/aiutanti da far assumere. Rivoluzione è sinonimo di pesanti investimenti, non potevamo continuare la strada intrapresa?

A me questa gestione, guarda caso vede perdenti sempre le solite bandiere milaniste, questa sistematica distruzione del pregresso, non piace per niente.

Felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2020)

A me sinceramente non frega una mazza, a chi va a prendere Giampaolo e poi Pioli non va concessa alcuna fiducia, di fatto hanno abbandonato ogni ambizione per un posto in Champions già a Giugno.
Credo che Gazidis voglia fare di testa sua ora, dopo aver assecondato i vari Leonardo/Maldini/Boban con le varie scelte come Gattuso, il Maestro e Pioli.
Voglio essere ottimista, magari con Rangnik si svolta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dispiace per Zorro, che era il mio idolo quando giocava in quel modo unico e indimenticabile, dispiace per l'uomo, milanista vero...
> 
> Però... va anche detto che la situazione attuale è insostenibile. Abbiamo una squadra con risultati mediocri, che non riesce a competere nemmeno sul livello dell'Atalanta, contro la quale abbiamo preso 5 pere e, siamo onesti, oggi giochiamo senza nessuna speranza di vincere.
> D'altro canto i risultati economici sono pure peggiori, anzi tragici, con un rosso di bilancio da record, di gran lunga il peggiore del mondo e tra i peggiori dell'intera storia dello sport.
> ...



Concordo, ma mi domando come mai tanti arrivano, entrano nel Milan, poi scoprono che stare nel budget significa adottare politiche diverse da quelle che hanno in mente e puntualmente se ne vanno.
L’ipotesi che faccio (anche sentendo le interviste iniziali di Boban) é che pensino di ottenere molto dalle plusvalenze da investire sul mercato, ma poi, si scontrino con la realtá del mercato, non riescono a cedere proficuamente i giocatori in rosa e a quel punto non resta che il piano tagli drastici e investire sui giovani e non avendo skill e profilo e voglia di metterci la faccia per seguire proficuamente questa politica, mollino.

A questo punto ha senso puntare su uno che!

1) Sposa dall’inizio questa politica
2) Ha esperienze di successo alle spalle con operazioni del genere.
3) Non ha una reputazione da difendere con i tifosi.

Direi che per questo Ragngick é un profilo che ci sta.


----------



## Gunnar67 (2 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Strano che caccino Zvone, la sua intervista alla Gazzetta e' stata cosi diplomatica  Vedrete che Maldini resta. Come direbbero a Roma, ndo va?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco questa necessità di rivoluzione.
> 
> Non capisco questa necessità di avere modelli da altre realtà.
> 
> ...



Anche io me lo sono domandato.
Escludo peró le fantasiose idee di dolo o sabotaggio.

Ho provato a rispondere sopra, riallacciandomi alle considerazioni di Lineker e sui conti fatti nei giorni scorsi.

Quest anno serve un dimagrimento ancora piú drastico di quello dello scorso anno, per rientrare nei parametri dobbiamo scendere di diversi milioni (si parlava di scendere da 175 a 115 piú le plusvalenze). In societá si sono resi conto che profili potenzialmente utili come Donnarumma in veritá non hanno mercato, non c’é ne possibilitá di rinnovarlo ne mercato per cederlo.
Serve tagliare e reinvestire in modo oculatissimo le risorse, perché per risalire serve, con questo budget, raggiungere le coppe e possibilmente la CL.

Forse a queste condizioni i nomi non si sono sentiti di credere al 100% nelle possibilitá di farcela o forse é lo stesso Gazidis, vedendone l’operato quest anno che ha considerato che il trio Paolo-Zvonimir-Lerch non é quello adatto a QUESTO compito.


----------



## luigi61 (2 Marzo 2020)

Io veramente non ho parole...leggo delle putta....nate che non ci crede nemmeno chi le scrive: bisogna dimagrire e spendere meno che dello scorso anno per ADDIRITTURA andare in champions magari vendendo i migliori, e poi arriva il principe azzurro che si sco.pa la fata turchese che protegge pinocchio che salva il suo babbo nella pancia della balena , poi arriva Ironman che sconfigge ragnarok etc etc..


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Marzo 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma mi domando come mai tanti arrivano, entrano nel Milan, poi scoprono che stare nel budget significa adottare politiche diverse da quelle che hanno in mente e puntualmente se ne vanno.
> L’ipotesi che faccio (anche sentendo le interviste iniziali di Boban) é che pensino di ottenere molto dalle plusvalenze da investire sul mercato, ma poi, si scontrino con la realtá del mercato, non riescono a cedere proficuamente i giocatori in rosa e a quel punto non resta che il piano tagli drastici e investire sui giovani e non avendo skill e profilo e voglia di metterci la faccia per seguire proficuamente questa politica, mollino.
> 
> A questo punto ha senso puntare su uno che!
> ...



Ti faccio notare un particolare: Leonardo Maldini e Boban non erano nel mondo del calcio, non erano dirigenti o DS.

Quindi penso che quello che hai scritto sia corretto, pensavano di trovare una situazione diversa. Probabilmente non hanno analizzato i bilanci in dettaglio prima di calarsi nel Milan, non avevano chiaro il quadro della situazione. Quando col tempo, e penso le riunioni di CDA, hanno schiarito le idee sono sorti gli scontri e i problemi. Sono ex giocatori, non dimentichiamolo, non parliamo di laureati in economia o MBA, quindi persone molto concentrate sul piano tecnico, su quello amministrativo non lo so.

A questo punto ha senso puntare su qualcuno cosciente della sfida, davvero cosciente, esperto, con idee innovative, abituato a navigare nella tempesta e costruire con niente in mano. Esperto di bilanci, mercato, e con competenze tecniche da vecchio lupo di mare. Non so se sia Rangnick la persona giusta, ma un profilo del genere sì (e non sono facili da trovare).


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io me lo sono domandato.
> Escludo peró le fantasiose idee di dolo o sabotaggio.
> 
> Ho provato a rispondere sopra, riallacciandomi alle considerazioni di Lineker e sui conti fatti nei giorni scorsi.
> ...



Amico, io rispetto il tuo pensiero, ma prima di farmi convincere non mi dimentico di quello che è successo.

Elliott/Gazidis si stanno lamentando della stessa e precisa incompetenza che hanno loro, con l'aggravante che sono i responsabili primari nella scala gerarchica. Quando un'azienda non funziona sono i vertici a dover pagare. Poi sappiamo benissimo che non è così per ovvi motivi.

Se Leonardo non era adatto alla situazione finanziaria del Milan, non gli facevi comprare Paquetà e Piatek. Glielo impedivi prima. Leonardo voleva fare fuori Gattuso, non è stato fatto niente per chiarire, e alla fine sono andati via tutti e due e hai mancato la CL.

Se Boban e Maldini non sono adatti, non gli davi il permesso di acquistare Ibrahimovic. Acquisto che ha segnato una svolta.

La sensazione è che vengono lasciate le cose a se stesse, tenute a bada con il guinzaglio, poi, appena si vede uno spiraglio di libertà, arriva la ghigliottina.

Non venitemi a dire che questa è pianificazione leale e corretta. Che ci sta a fare allora l'AD, l'unico vero responsabile delle sorti di una azienda.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco questa necessità di rivoluzione.
> 
> Non capisco questa necessità di avere modelli da altre realtà.
> 
> ...



So che l'argomento è noioso per i tifosi, ma è il bilancio che guida le scelte in questo momento. Veniamo da un -142, l'attuale sembra si orienti sui -90 circa. La Uefa, se ci accorderà il SA, pretenderà -30 il primo anno e breakeven dal secondo in poi.

E' facile fare i calcoli: la prossima stagione dovremo tagliare circa 50 milioni se non di più tra stipendi, ammortamenti e costi vari.

Quindi non possiamo tenere nè Ibra, nè Gigio, nè Romagnoli. Dovranno essere ceduti tutti e ridisegnata una rosa nuova con stipendi e costi di ammortamenti sostenibili, per una somma totale che dovrà essere intorno ai 120 milioni.

Spero di aver spiegato bene.

Per questo motivo non possiamo ripartire dalla rosa attuale. La dovremo per forza rivoluzionare. Penso che questo sia l'oggetto di scontro tra Boban e Gazidis (Elliott).

Infine, dire che noi abbiamo un nostro modello funzionante e vincente è l'errore più grave che si possa fare, perchè non è vero. AVEVAMO un modello che era figlio del suo tempo, del tempo dei magnati come Berlusconi Moratti Tanzi Cecchi Gori Sensi Cragnotti e delle società italiane con rossi di bilancio paurosi. Quel tempo è finito, non esiste più, e bisogna evolversi.

Se non ti piace il Borussia ti dico che dovremmo ispirarci al Liverpool, ma è la stessa cosa perchè seguono gli stessi principi di gestione. D'altronde sono società al top mondiale da anni, senza magnati che pompano centinaia di milioni di sponsor, non capisco perchè non si debba ammettere di non capirci una beata mazza e di avere soltanto da imparare da loro, oggi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va riprogettato un Milan dalle fondamenta, lasciandosi alle spalle il peso del passato, costruita una rosa sostenibile, con margini di crescita, pensata con logica e coerenza, una squadra che giochi con un'identità chiara e riconoscibile in tutto il mondo, un settore giovanile d'eccellenza che competa per vincere come la prima squadra. Serviranno coraggio, coerenza, serietà, continuità, professionalità, pazienza...
> 
> Il compito è difficilissimo. Non so se Gazidis Elliott e le persone che sceglieranno siano quelle giuste. Non lo so. Lo vedremo. Ma se una rivoluzione va fatta va fatta ora, non si può più rimandare. Va costruito il Milan del 2020, uccidendo quello del passato. Oppure seguiremo la strada del Torino, e ci troveremo tra qualche anno a celebrare i goal di Sheva come loro celebrano quelli di Pulici Graziani. Per me queste due sono le opzioni.



ma tu hai anche solo una minima speranza che quel che speri venga realizzato col elliott e gazzosa? io no.

non sono triste sul piano tecnico che arrivi finalmente un dirigente competente a sostituirne 2 poco competenti. sono triste perchè una reazione così di boban certifica che la società punta allo zero assoluto.

non vedo la necessità di azzerare tutto. qualcosa di buono a basso costo c'è. con ibra o chi per lui ed il 442 stiamo figurando molto bene e saremmo di certo almeno 5i a fine campionato giocando una stagione intera così.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu hai anche solo una minima speranza che quel che speri venga realizzato col elliott e gazzosa? io no.
> 
> non sono triste sul piano tecnico che arrivi finalmente un dirigente competente a sostituirne 2 poco competenti. sono triste perchè una reazione così di boban certifica che la società punta allo zero assoluto.
> 
> non vedo la necessità di azzerare tutto. qualcosa di buono a basso costo c'è. con ibra o chi per lui ed il 442 stiamo figurando molto bene e saremmo di certo almeno 5i a fine campionato giocando una stagione intera così.



Come ho scritto, non lo so. Vedremo.

La necessità di azzerare c'è, non tutto, ma quasi. Dovremo tagliare 50 milioni circa (forse di più, vedremo) di costi della rosa, dunque non possiamo dire di mantenere la rosa di Ibra Donnarumma Romagnoli e compagnia, dovremo cedere e gli acquisti costare poco o nulla. E' matematica.

Ed è quello che mi aspetto facciano.

Su quello che l'addio di Boban certifichi aspetto a pronunciarmi. Vedo troppo polverone e non riesco a farmi un'idea precisa.

Potrebbe essere lo zero assoluto come temi tu, oppure come scrivevo potrebbe essere che intendano riprogettare tutto da zero secondo principi diversi. Ti chiedo, come sono organizzate le società al top al livello mondiale? Che secondo me è il livello del Milan eh, è lì che bisogna guardare se parliamo di idee e organizzazione. Sono molto molto diverse dal Milan che abbiamo visto negli ultimi dieci anni e da quello attuale.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> So che l'argomento è noioso per i tifosi, ma è il bilancio che guida le scelte in questo momento. Veniamo da un -142, l'attuale sembra si orienti sui -90 circa. La Uefa, se ci accorderà il SA, pretenderà -30 il primo anno e breakeven dal secondo in poi.
> 
> E' facile fare i calcoli: la prossima stagione dovremo tagliare circa 50 milioni se non di più tra stipendi, ammortamenti e costi vari.
> 
> ...



Ti rifaccio il solito discorso che ho fatto a Zosimo.

So che c'è il problema economico.

Ma se era veramente impellente questo discorso del bilancio, spiegami perché è stato avvallato l'acquisto di Ibrahimovic, visto che lo devi mollare. Anzi non mi spiegare niente, non sei obbligato. E' semplicemente grottesco. Gazidis si doveva impuntare, già mi andava meglio, perché almeno era un atteggiamento coerente. Invece a quanto pare si è prestato, come se fosse sfiancato dalle pressioni. Adesso non puoi dire che è stato sbagliato e si riprende con la linea giovani. Non si fa così. E' stato dimostrato ennemila volte che con i soli ragazzini non si va nessuna parte.

Noi lo sappiamo benissimo, perché siamo tornati dalla serie B negli anni '80 con una banda di ragazzini. Ma per arrivare a stazionare oltre la metà classifica abbiamo preso fior di gente esperta.

Inoltre la cessione di Gigio e Romagnoli non mi sembra che c'entri. Il loro destino dipende anche da loro stessi, non se ne può fare un automatico punto a sfavore della politica di Boban, e Maldini.

Per quanto riguarda il modello, ovviamente negli ultimi anni è una cosa che è stata stuprata. Ma fin quando l'abbiamo curata ha funzionato. Il settore giovanile, ad esempi, ha cominciato a non andare proprio dopo il Berlusca, ma prima sfornava talenti su talenti. E noi stessi andiamo fieri di un certo stile che abbiamo sempre avuto.

Io vi capisco, voi cercate di vedere il buono in quello che sta accadendo, e lo ammiro, perché è sintomo di ottimismo. Veramente. Anch'io sono ottimista, ma nel lungo periodo. Questi episodi non mi trasmettono niente di entusiasmante. Vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> So che l'argomento è noioso per i tifosi, ma è il bilancio che guida le scelte in questo momento. Veniamo da un -142, l'attuale sembra si orienti sui -90 circa. La Uefa, se ci accorderà il SA, pretenderà -30 il primo anno e breakeven dal secondo in poi.
> 
> E' facile fare i calcoli: la prossima stagione dovremo tagliare circa 50 milioni se non di più tra stipendi, ammortamenti e costi vari.
> 
> ...



il SA credo non sarà un problema dato che non andremo in europa.. o sbaglio?

50M da recuperare non sono impossibili. già 11 con biglia.... piazzi donnarumma e non rinnovi a ibra. li hai già recuperati. devi sostituire ibra ed integrare la rosa, ma non mi pare ci sia una necessità di rivoluzione. hai paquetà da vendere e suso da semi-regalare...

invece per me venderanno theo. a elliott non interessa il pareggio, vuole rientrare dalle spese...


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema è cosa sono il bambino e l'acqua sporca nel nostro caso... abbiamo una rosa che purtroppo sta ampiamente dimostrando che non riesce a giocare per il quarto posto... e in più abbiamo un bilancio disastroso che la Uefa non tollererà più.
> 
> Dunque, non c'è molto da salvare. Intendo dire che non possiamo costruire A PARTIRE dalla rosa attuale, perchè ci dovranno essere numerose cessioni e gli acquisti dovranno costare meno.
> 
> ...



La rosa secondo me, se partissimo da 0, potrebbe lottare per il quarto posto. Purtroppo partiamo dalle macerie di Giampaolo.
Io francamente prenderei un DS e un AD italiano perché sanno come ci si muove nel calcio nostrano dove è dimostrato che , eccezioni a parte rarissime, gli stranieri non sono adeguati.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Io veramente non ho parole...leggo delle putta....nate che non ci crede nemmeno chi le scrive: bisogna dimagrire e spendere meno che dello scorso anno per ADDIRITTURA andare in champions magari vendendo i migliori, e poi arriva il principe azzurro che si sco.pa la fata turchese che protegge pinocchio che salva il suo babbo nella pancia della balena , poi arriva Ironman che sconfigge ragnarok etc etc..



Sono punti di vista, ma secondo me è chi non vuole rendersi conto della situazione che crede alla fata turchina...

Noi spendiamo 175 milioni all'anno (adesso, lo scorso ben più di 200), la Lazio ne spende circa 80. Quindi, certo che si può arrivare quarti spendendo meno, mi pare fin troppo evidente.

Sicuramente non si arriva quarti spendendo come abbiano fatto in questi anni, a meno che non si creda alla fata turchina appunto.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La rosa secondo me, se partissimo da 0, potrebbe lottare per il quarto posto. Purtroppo partiamo dalle macerie di Giampaolo.
> Io francamente prenderei un DS e un AD italiano perché sanno come ci si muove nel calcio nostrano dove è dimostrato che , eccezioni a parte rarissime, gli stranieri non sono adeguati.



Se anche fosse, non va bene perchè la rosa attuale genera un -90 milioni a bilancio, mentre dovremo in qualche modo arrivare ai -30 del FPF prima o poi.

Sul DS e AD italiano, non so, dicevano la stessa cosa in Inghilterra anni fa, quando Wenger era l'unico straniero della Premier. Oggi sono in pratica tutti stranieri, allenatori e dirigenti, almeno quelli delle società di vertice, segno che i tempi cambiano.

Io non mi porrei questi limiti sinceramente, anche perchè di dirigenti e DS bravi in Italia non ce ne sono tanti (idem allenatori).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*


Un altro anno zero, una nuova rivoluzione societaria, quando invece chi deve andarsene prima di tutti è questa proprietà di cialtroni, buffoni, usurai e tirchi.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se anche fosse, non va bene perchè la rosa attuale genera un -90 milioni a bilancio, mentre dovremo in qualche modo arrivare ai -30 del FPF prima o poi.
> 
> Sul DS e AD italiano, non so, dicevano la stessa cosa in Inghilterra anni fa, quando Wenger era l'unico straniero della Premier. Oggi sono in pratica tutti stranieri, allenatori e dirigenti, almeno quelli delle società di vertice, segno che i tempi cambiano.
> 
> Io non mi porrei questi limiti sinceramente, anche perchè di dirigenti e DS bravi in Italia non ce ne sono tanti (idem allenatori).



Che i costi della rosa vadano ridimensionati e cio' significa cedere dei pezzi pregiati come Donnarumma&co è pacifico e lo riconosco. Quello che dico invece è, e non voglio essere tacciato di provincialismo, che il nostro calcio non è la Premier League ma un mondo con peculiarità nulla ha a che vedere con il mondo anglosassone per tatticismo esasperato, pressioni e polemiche, relazioni e trame con la politica, etc.
Dirigenti bravi ce ne sono ma se ovviamente non si guarda a casa nostra per guardare esempi di mondi lontani per mentalità e contesto come la Bundes allora il risultato altro non puo' essere che Gazidis e Rangnick.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il SA credo non sarà un problema dato che non andremo in europa.. o sbaglio?
> 
> 50M da recuperare non sono impossibili. già 11 con biglia.... piazzi donnarumma e non rinnovi a ibra. li hai già recuperati. devi sostituire ibra ed integrare la rosa, ma non mi pare ci sia una necessità di rivoluzione. hai paquetà da vendere e suso da semi-regalare...
> 
> invece per me venderanno theo. a elliott non interessa il pareggio, vuole rientrare dalle spese...



Il SA è sempre un problema perchè prima o poi in Europa ci dovremo andare, e quando succederà dovremo avere il bilancio in ordine.

50 non sono impossibili, ma i conti che fai tu, considera, arrivano precisi alla cifra, poi devi fare gli acquisti o il quarto posto lo vedi col binocolo anche l'anno prossimo.

La rivoluzione per me è sui principi e la logica della rosa, ovvero prendere Lewandowski dal Legia Varsavia e non Ibra 39enne dal divano di casa. Questo è il modello che intendo, cedere tizio e prendere caio conta fino ad un certo punto, a questo Milan mancano proprio le fondamenta di un grande club. Servirà avere una mentalità diversa per alcune stagioni, quelle necessarie per rientrare stabilmente nei parametri del FPF e ALLO STESSO TEMPO competere per vincere (per vincere, sottolineo).


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che i costi della rosa vadano ridimensionati e cio' significa cedere dei pezzi pregiati come Donnarumma&co è pacifico e lo riconosco. Quello che dico invece è, e non voglio essere tacciato di provincialismo, che il nostro calcio non è la Premier League ma un mondo con peculiarità nulla ha a che vedere con il mondo anglosassone per tatticismo esasperato, pressioni e polemiche, relazioni e trame con la politica, etc.
> Dirigenti bravi ce ne sono ma se ovviamente non si guarda a casa nostra per guardare esempi di mondi lontani per mentalità e contesto come la Bundes allora il risultato altro non puo' essere che Gazidis e Rangnick.



Ci sta, capisco. Eppure i top club europei hanno proprietà, dirigenze e allenatori stranieri in modo diffuso e naturale.

Il Barcellona, per esempio, ha una lunghissima tradizione di dirigenti e allenatori stranieri da Cruiff in poi.

E stai sicuro che quello che hai scritto tu lo scrivono o lo hanno scritto pure i tifosi della Premier quando arrivarono i primi proprietari dirigenti allenatori stranieri.

Personalmente, preferisco tutta la vita un dirigente bravo straniero a un dirigente mediocre italiano.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il SA è sempre un problema perchè prima o poi in Europa ci dovremo andare, e quando succederà dovremo avere il bilancio in ordine.
> 
> 50 non sono impossibili, ma i conti che fai tu, considera, arrivano precisi alla cifra, poi devi fare gli acquisti o il quarto posto lo vedi col binocolo anche l'anno prossimo.
> 
> La rivoluzione per me è sui principi e la logica della rosa, ovvero prendere Lewandowski dal Legia Varsavia e non Ibra 39enne dal divano di casa. Questo è il modello che intendo, cedere tizio e prendere caio conta fino ad un certo punto, a questo Milan mancano proprio le fondamenta di un grande club. Servirà avere una mentalità diversa per alcune stagioni, quelle necessarie per rientrare stabilmente nei parametri del FPF e ALLO STESSO TEMPO competere per vincere (per vincere, sottolineo).



Fantascienza. Per applicare un modello del genere serve l'ambiente del Torino o dell'Atalanta, il Milan si trascina ancora un nome troppo ingombrante, che distrugge psicologicamente quasi tutti i giocatori che arrivano. Gente come Gosens, Castagne, Conti, Kessie rende il 120% a Bergamo anche perché non ha alcuna pressione, ma come abbiamo visto si scioglie come neve al sole non appena mette piede a San Siro.Il modo migliore per evitarlo è mettergli vicino qualche campione su cui appoggiarsi (almeno inizialmente), ma grazie al bilancio assurdo e al fpf siamo impossibilitati a farlo...rinascita segata sul nascere. Invidio chi crede ancora nella favola di beccare i Sancho e Mbappé a due spicci, sarebbe veramente un miracolo.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sta, capisco. Eppure i top club europei hanno proprietà, dirigenze e allenatori stranieri in modo diffuso e naturale.
> 
> Il Barcellona, per esempio, ha una lunghissima tradizione di dirigenti e allenatori stranieri da Cruiff in poi.
> 
> ...



Anche io preferisco un dirigente bravo straniero ad un mediocre italiano tanto è vero che contesto Gazidis perché è un mediocre, mica perché è sudafricano. Quello che contesto è un altro anno di ribaltamenti in società e nel progetto tecnico per andare dietro all' ennesima scommessa.Sono queste le cose che poi ci fanno arrivare fuori dall' Europa.
Poi, se qualcuno mi garantisce che con un uomo che e' andato in depressione mollando il suo lavoro e una cura da cavallo nei conti e nella gestione riusciremo a tornare nell' elite del calcio mondiale allora sarò io il primo a rendere omaggio al nuovo corso. Personalmente sono scettico perché da che mondo è mondo una squadra ambiziosa( non il Borussia Dortmund si intende) non arriva e rimane nel gotha del calcio con il progetto giovani.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Fantascienza. Per applicare un modello del genere serve l'ambiente del Torino o dell'Atalanta, il Milan si trascina ancora un nome troppo ingombrante, che distrugge psicologicamente quasi tutti i giocatori che arrivano. Gente come Gosens, Castagne, Conti, Kessie rende il 120% a Bergamo anche perché non ha alcuna pressione, ma come abbiamo visto si scioglie come neve al sole non appena mette piede a San Siro.Il modo migliore per evitarlo è mettergli vicino qualche campione su cui appoggiarsi (almeno inizialmente), ma grazie al bilancio assurdo e al fpf siamo impossibilitati a farlo...rinascita segata sul nascere. Invidio chi crede ancora nella favola di beccare i Sancho e Mbappé a due spicci, sarebbe veramente un miracolo.



Hai ragione, Kessie con De Bruyne accanto renderebbe meglio. Ma la situazione è quella che è, piaccia o no, e certi giocatori esperti costosi e campioni non ce li possiamo permettere.

Riguardo alla favola, che dire, eppure qualcuno Mbappe e Sancho, ma pure Firmino Lewandowski Haaland... li ha presi, e per due spicci. Non è fortuna, non solo, è anche capacità.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Anche io preferisco un dirigente bravo straniero ad un mediocre italiano tanto è vero che contesto Gazidis perché è un mediocre, mica perché è sudafricano. Quello che contesto è un altro anno di ribaltamenti in società e nel progetto tecnico per andare dietro all' ennesima scommessa.Sono queste le cose che poi ci fanno arrivare fuori dall' Europa.
> Poi, se qualcuno mi garantisce che con un uomo che e' andato in depressione mollando il suo lavoro e una cura da cavallo nei conti e nella gestione riusciremo a tornare nell' elite del calcio mondiale allora sarò io il primo a rendere omaggio al nuovo corso. Personalmente sono scettico perché da che mondo è mondo una squadra ambiziosa( non il Borussia Dortmund si intende) non arriva e rimane nel gotha del calcio con il progetto giovani.



L'errore di fondo è radicalizzare il modello giovani. Va chiamato modello ORGANIZZATO E COMPETENTE, non modello giovani.

Ed è il modello non solo del Borussia, ma anche del Liverpool, dell'Atletico e di molti altri grandi club. E non significa comprare ragazzini delle medie, significa cercare di prendere i campioni prima che lo diventino.

L'età non c'entra nulla. Il Borussia prese Lewandowski dal Legia a 22 anni per 4,5 milioni, il Genoa ha preso Piatek dal Cracovia per 4,5 milioni a 23 anni, si capisce facilmente che prendere uno o l'altro ti cambia la vita, eppure avevano la stessa età al momento dei rispettivi trasferimenti e sono costati la stessa cifra.

Lewa il primo anno fece 9 goal in tutta la stagione, nelle successive nove ne ha segnati circa 300... e senza il bisogno di balie o psicologi perchè semplicemente è un campione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Marzo 2020)

l'unico che ha fatto piu danni di tutti,non paga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'errore di fondo è radicalizzare il modello giovani. Va chiamato modello ORGANIZZATO E COMPETENTE, non modello giovani.
> 
> Ed è il modello non solo del Borussia, ma anche del Liverpool, dell'Atletico e di molti altri grandi club. E non significa comprare ragazzini delle medie, significa cercare di prendere i campioni prima che lo diventino.
> 
> ...



Poche balle, il piano di Boban e Maldini, in fondo, era lo stesso di Leo e Gattuso: un mix di big esperti e giovani potenziali crack. Se manca *una delle due cose* va tutto a fare in culo. 

Ma non perché Milanello sia appestato (covid19 a parte) bensì perché il blasone, le coppe a casa Milan, la stampa, il bacino d'utenza, creano vuoi o non vuoi aspettative GROSSE che pesano come macigni su ragazzetti magari bravini ma ancora in fieri. Ci vogliono le palle per scendere a San Siro con la maglia rossonera sulle spalle. E spalle larghe per non sentire questo o quel giornalista strombazzare di crisi e momenti no, per ignorare i fischi di un pubblico che comunque è abituato a ben altri scenari. Ignorare questa cosa non è da folli, ma da CRIMINALI.

Il Milan non è il Borussia, non è il Lipsia, non è l’Atletico. E il Liverpool non ha certo rifondato basandosi su carneadi qualunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nicolò Schira: Elliott ha silurato Boban. Si attende solo il comunicato ufficiale. L'intervista alla GDS, la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso ma i contrasti duravano da tempo.
> 
> *Sky: Boban - Milan, è addio. Da definire solo le modalità dell'addio. Anche Maldini in bilico.*



Mah opinione mia ma avrei preferito che Boban e Maldini si facessero cacciare o radiare per aver alzato la voce contro i ladri e non contro Gazzidis


----------



## folletto (3 Marzo 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io me lo sono domandato.
> Escludo peró le fantasiose idee di dolo o sabotaggio.
> 
> Ho provato a rispondere sopra, riallacciandomi alle considerazioni di Lineker e sui conti fatti nei giorni scorsi.
> ...



Il tuo discorso ci starebbe pure ma io accetterei un progetto / modo di agire di questo tipo da una proprietà / dirigenza che ha come fine, anche a medio lungo termine, i risultati sportivi. Questa società mira ai risultati sportivi? Io avrei qualche dubbio a riguardo (più di qualche); ma ammettiamo che la proprietà abbia buoni propositi, secondo te un percorso tipo quello del Lipsia è attuabile a Milano, col Milan? Mi pare che ciò che è successo dall'arrivo di Ibra dimostri che non bastano i cuccioli senza i grandi che gli insegnano come comportarsi.
Altra domanda: ci si può fidare del Fondo Elliott e di Gazidis? Secondo me la risposta è NO, a 360 gradi.


----------

